# So am I being censored ?



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Over the weekend I received an infraction for being 'Too aggressive'. Since then - I do not see my posts online - unless I am 'logged in'. It has happened twice now. Am I the only person who can see my posts until they are blessed by a moderator ?

Please explain. Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lat19n said:


> Over the weekend I received an infraction for being 'Too aggressive'. Since then - I do not see my posts online - unless I am 'logged in'. It has happened twice now. Am I the only person who can see my posts until they are blessed by a moderator ?
> 
> Please explain. Thanks.


I just saw the message you posted today at 1:53 pm.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I just saw the message you posted today at 1:53 pm.


Yes well you are a 'super human'. It is now 2:47PM (Mexico City) and I can not see the last two posts I made on this forum - unless I am logged in. 

I wouldn't much care except it makes it more difficult to have a 'conversation'...

Edit :

And - if I logout it tells me that RVGRINGO is an active user, and you do not appear, yet if I login it tells me that you are an active user and RVGRINGO is not.

Perhaps it is time to reboot the server. (I am getting this ominous sense of deja vu).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lat19n said:


> Yes well you are a 'super human'. It is now 2:47PM (Mexico City) and I can not see the last two posts I made on this forum - unless I am logged in.
> 
> I wouldn't much care except it makes it more difficult to have a 'conversation'...
> 
> ...


Whatever is happening isn't connected to your account - your posts aren't being pre-moderated. 


If you have any further questions about moderation, please PM a moderator.


----------

